# Denton,TX-Wonderful girl-Sweet Intense boy



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

We have two full blooded German Shepherds at Denton Animal Control that need to find homes or fosters.

1. k-9. She is a WONDERFUL girl who was found bleeding in a bad area of town on Monday. We rushed her to the vet and it turned out to be minor. She was in heat and had a stick stuck in her mouth that was severely infected and causing her a lot of pain. She has since been spayed, given all her shots and the stick was removed. She is a sweet, gentle, extremely calm girl who needs out of the shelter. She is about 5-6 years old and a little skinny.. other than that she is GREAT! Pictures are attached and she is available NOW for rescue or adoption. She is heartworm positive..

2. Starsky-this boy is about 3 years old and he is very energetic. He was a stray so we have no back ground info on him. He is a sweet boy but very intense.. He needs training and a neuter job.. NOT CALM AT ALL!

Pictures are attached or can be seen at: www.denton.petfinder.com

Thank you,
Amy Pelzel
Denton Animal Control Volunteer


Pictures were not labeled...but it seems the first three pics are the female..and last pic is the male. 






































*City of Denton Animal Shelter* 300 South Woodrow Lane
Denton, TX 76205
Phone: (940) 349-7594


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

I think the last one is of the male. Here are more pics or the male:


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Great news! The male was picked up already by a local GSD rescue group and the female is being picked up later this afternoon! That is what I was just told through telephone conference.


----------

